# It took 14 hours for me to smoke an 8lb Pork Butt this past weekend. Is that normal?



## dmarkj22 (Jul 27, 2015)

So I smoked my first Pork Butt his past weekend and it came out really good. I was able to achieve a nice bark and the meat was moist and tender and had a rich smokey flavor. I used a mixture of apple, pecan and hickory woods for the smoke. Now I've heard that pork butts can be a bit unpredictable sometimes which means that cooking one requires a lot of patience. I put it on friday night at midnight, cooked it at 225-250 and pulled it at 185 degrees at 2pm the next day. Have any of you ever heard of pork butts taking so long to cook? That's 14 hours for a 8lb piece of meat!!













IMG_1478.jpg



__ dmarkj22
__ Jul 27, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

Pulled off smoker at 185* IT ?  Did you do pulled pork ?  Just curious as PP is taken to IT of round 200-205* !


----------



## trueteam (Jul 27, 2015)

I have had them take longer and some in less time. Each piece of meat is different. i don't think your time is unusual.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

For what it's worth, I done a couple a few months ago & had a 10 lb'er that took 19 hrs at 250* chamber temp !  But that was an IT of 205* !  I don't think your time is really off.... But the IT unless you were slicing possibly ?  All meat has a mind of its own !  Then when ya think ya have it figured out, the next one will be done 3 hrs earlier than the last !


----------



## dmarkj22 (Jul 27, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Pulled off smoker at 185* IT ? Did you do pulled pork ? Just curious as PP is taken to IT of round 200-205* !


Well at least it was supposed to be. We had to take off the the in laws and I ran out of time for cooking. The meat was fork tender but probably could have been a little more tender.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

dmarkj22 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled off smoker at 185* IT ? Did you do pulled pork ? Just curious as PP is taken to IT of round 200-205* !
> ...



Yea, pull round 200-205* generally (when the bones wiggly to the point ya can almost pull it out) for some real tender PP, I totally get folks being ready to eat & it not being done !   Ask me how I know that ?   :biggrin:   Don't forget the rest as well, a real important part of great PP !  Also, just a suggestion.... But I now do my PP a day or two ahead of time & warm up in the crock pot with a little apple juice or finishing sauce !  It seems tastier after sitting for a day or two anyway !


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 27, 2015)

I did a 7 pounder on Saturday, it took 14 hours to reach 205°, smoker between 225 and 250.  I didn't wrap it until after I took it off the smoker.  Wrapped in foil and a towel for 1.5 hours.  Super tender and juicy!  I would say butts average about 2hrs per pound at these temps.

Mike


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 28, 2015)

it probably came from an old tough hog , I think everyone that does pulled pork get's one once in a while that seems to take forever to get tender .  just consider it a learning experience ,

who knows the next one might only take 5 hours . pulled pork cooking time is always a crap shoot


----------



## mummel (Jul 28, 2015)

I did a 5.5lb butt this weekend that took 12 hours.  I average 2.25 hours / lb if I dont foil.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, give or take...that's about right. Higher temp less time.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Time was about right . Here's a cook of 6 I did and they all came off in17hrs.













200x200px-ZC-ed935da5_Betty004[1] (200x200) (2) (2



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015






Have fun and . . .


----------

